# All Season Tires - Do you need four or will two do?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I have a front wheel drive Jetta that sorely needs new tires. But my budget really only allows for two new tires.

I know four would be better and probably last longer (rotating them), but will the ride feel completely off with just two new tires in the front and two older ones in the back?


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

I was always told tires can be replaced in pairs. But why ask here? Take it to a tire shop and ask someone who knows. Check out www.tiredepot.com if your in Toronto.


----------



## K0d1ak (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh cars something i know about! On a FWD car all the back wheels do is stop the gas tank from dragging. Unless they are completely bald I would just replace the front tires. Then when the back ones are too far gone by new front ones and move the old front tires back.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Without question the ideal situation for ANY vehicle is to have a matched set of tires.

Consider for a minute two new tires on the front of a front wheel drive and two nearly bald tires on the rear. Now think winter and icy road conditions and you go into a sideways skid. How much traction do you think those rear tires will give you? If you guessed little or none you would be correct. 

The very same thing applies in summer on wet roads when driving in heavy rain. Tires can hydroplane and those bald rear tires will once again be a danger to having complete care and control of the vehicle.

If cost is a big factor, by all means put the new rubber on the front, but the day you do, start saving to put a second set on in a few months. When you do, put the new ones on the front and move the slightly used ones to the back, then follow the car's recommended rotation pattern to ensure even wear.

Above all, know those rear tires can be a problem in bad weather conditions and drive accordingly by slowing down during those conditions.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

What's your budget? You can get decent tires for around $400 a set, you might need to do some research to see what's the best tire for your car, but it can be done. $400 isn't a lot for something that could last a couple of years. And you have the insurance that will go through proper wear with proper rotation.

Couple of years ago I bought tires from Sam's Club, IMO, that's the best place I've ever bought tires from. The kind of tires I needed and that are recommend for a Honda Prelude needed to be special ordered, and were starting at about $200 a piece, the guy at Sam's club asked me about my driving style, and told me I could get away with regular tires, as long as I don't go past 180 km/h, so that wasn't an issue, also my tires were suppose to be wider, but they didn't stock those either, but I could get away with using slightly taller tire, no big deal to me as long as my gearing isn't changed, and they work fine. Sam's Club also gives a crazy warranty, I think it's 5 years, which is better than any other place for a warranty, even if it's your own fault. I went in last summer because of a flat, turns out I had 2 nails in my rear tire, expecting to pay $20 for each fill, they just asked me if I had my original receipt, half hour later, cost me nothing, and I'm rolling again.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

For the same reasons Sinc suggested, I always replace 4 at a time. A matched set is a must in the winter, IMO. 

Two new tires on the front and bald ones on tha back really mess up a car's dynamics.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

On a FWD vehicle, the front tires are for 'go'. But all four tires are for 'whoa'.

'Whoa' is very important.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Having been in your situation many times, I can tell you that all 4 is better, as you know. But if you remember that you don't have all 4, and are careful on corners and breaking, then 2 new ones and 2 old ones is a reasonable financial compromise. But shop around. I have bought many good tires for $120 each or so. Last time I splurged for $150 . I have found that being good friends with my mechanic is very helpful in this regard, as they can do the research for new brands that aren't accepted yet (and so not expensive) but are good quality.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

If you are on a tight budget, you can buy used tires. This not nearly as risky as it sounds. There are a lot of car guys out there who, after buying a new car, immediately replace the tires and wheels. Some for cosmetic reasons, others for performance. A lot of OEM tires are crappy performers.

The best place to find used tires and wheels are marque-specific car forums. Your Jetta probably has a common tire size 195/65/15, I'm guessing.

One Toronto-centric car site is www.maxbimmer.com. There is a classifieds section there. Also try www.bmwclub.ca and I'm sure there are Canadian VW owner's sites out there.

If you're nervous about buying them, ask the seller to meet you at a tire shop. Get them inspected before paying for them. If you're paying for mounting, the tire shop will give you an honest opinion on them.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

Whether or not you even need all-weather tires depends on where you live. Remember, these are kind of semi-snow tires - stickier than summer tires, but harder and better-wearing than real snow treads.

In the past, I have driven around northern Alberta all winter with summer radials - in a small front-drive sedan - it's no problem for a skilled winter driver. So, it depends on what kind of car and the skills of the driver as well.

In general, the ideal situation is a complete set of (4) summer radials for summer time and a complete set of (4) snow treads for winter driving. All-weather tires are a good compromise if you sometimes encounter filthy winter conditions and can't afford two sets of tires and/or rims.

But - all 4 of your tires should be the same type and, preferably, the exact same model. Otherwise, with differential adhesion to the road, emergency situations are likely to be 'way too exciting for comfort.


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

>


----------

